# Do the visual symptoms ever go away?



## iwillgetbetter2 (Jul 22, 2011)

i think im finally on my way to recovery after 8 bad months, but do the visual snow and the floaters ever go away?
im so scared cuz the visual snow is getting worse and its the worst part of dp.

If i didnt have the visual symptoms it would be much easier to forgett about.


----------



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

Its been 10 months for me and i see get them







wish they would go too


----------



## Chris P Bacon (May 31, 2011)

Apparently they do.

The snow is always there but you only notice it because you're hyper aware. Once you're not hyper aware (when you get over dp) everything will return to normal.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

what do you mean snow?i dont understand,


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

iwillgetbetter2 said:


> i think im finally on my way to recovery after 8 bad months, but do the visual snow and the floaters ever go away?
> im so scared cuz the visual snow is getting worse and its the worst part of dp.
> 
> If i didnt have the visual symptoms it would be much easier to forgett about.


Are VS, floaters, DR and anxiety your only symptoms?

A few have had good results for VS from Keppra. Also, since you have had some strange things just suddenly happen, perhaps your brain is a bit over-revved - possibly a candidate for anti-seizures meds. Some HPPD people seem to respond best to Klonopin and then Keppra.

Of course if your symptoms are mild and you are getting better over time, then it might be best to wait and let your brain heal itself.


----------



## 39417 (Nov 18, 2011)

ok


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

You know I think a lot of these visual symptoms are actially perfectly normal things loits of people get, I don't think it's from dp, so it mApY not go away, I think were just more aware of it


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> You know I think a lot of these visual symptoms are actially perfectly normal things loits of people get, I don't think it's from dp, so it mApY not go away, I think were just more aware of it


This right here, floaters and visual snow are completely normal.


----------

